# Spider Mite infestation



## xenos369 (May 18, 2014)

Hi all, so like many people I got into houseplants during the pandemic. 

A few days ago I noticed one of my plants isn`t doing too well, and to my horror I realized I have a bad spidermite infestation... I quarantined my worst affected plant, but I think all of my plants may have some (they all look like they are in good condition fortunately), so I am using an alcohol spray and wiping the leaves. 

I am wondering what experience others have in dealing with spidermite infestations? I also read about predatory mites, but I am not entirely sure about this route... 

any advice would be great!


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

'House plants', huh?!


----------



## xenos369 (May 18, 2014)

Yup, just a regular ol houseplant collection


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Well as you already know, they're going to be everywhere. If it's just a few plants it's still nice enough to take them outside and gently spray with water to knock some off. If you have loads of plants this isn't going to be much fun though.

You can spray with 40:1 solution of water:dish soap, or neem oil if you can find it. Ideally you would do three cycles - (spray and rinse, three days later spray and rinse, three days later spray and rinse) but in an uncontained environment ei your home it will be tough to completely eradicate them.

Hydroponic stores will sell some pretty serious pesticides (would allow you to spray or 'bomb' entire rooms) but you'll need to do your homework on their ingredients to keep pets/aquatic life safe.


----------



## xenos369 (May 18, 2014)

Thanks for the advice! 

Unfortunately for me, I got lots of bushy plants, so maintaining the mites will not be fun. I got out of reefkeeping and into houseplants because I thought it would be less maintainence, but here I am :/


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

xenos369 said:


> I got out of reefkeeping and into houseplants because I thought it would be less maintainence, but here I am :/


The irony. Good luck!


----------

